# Fun flash puzzle



## rokicki (Jun 22, 2011)

If you haven't seen this you might take a look:

http://olympic-cubes.com/

I've spent some time doing some analysis of this puzzle, but I'm going to hold off posting anything so as not to spoil it in any way.

I would not be surprised if some of our colleagues here on this forum won't absolutely knock the socks off the puzzle.

There are prizes, by the way.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2011)

Current competition ranklist:

1. tom (604229) - USA
2. Varenik (20612) - RUS
3. Golanchik (11141) - ISR
...

I didn't expect anything else.


----------



## Owen (Jun 23, 2011)

Did they reuse the old V-cubes domain?

Anyway, it says "This game is temporarily unavailable", so I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> Did they reuse the old V-cubes domain?



No, that's http://olympicube.com/ which btw still works.



Owen said:


> Anyway, it says "This game is temporarily unavailable", so I have no idea what it could be.


 
You can use it with google's cache:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de

I might try this if they turn it on again.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler












So close.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've done that in three different games now...


----------



## rokicki (Jun 23, 2011)

> 1. tom (604229) - USA

I "cheated" by using a computer. The rules may change to forbid this. This may be the reason the site is down (to upgrade the rules).
(If this is the case, I feel bad.)

I believe some other top scores (in the 500K+ range) also did this, but of course I have no evidence for this.

I think, however, that some competitors here on the site will be able to solve the puzzle completely without a
computer without too much difficulty. I'm not quite there yet but I'm not that far off.

-tom


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 23, 2011)

finished it.  and with 549555 points.
The game popped up the submit box right as I finished but you can see it through it.


Spoiler


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> finished it.  and with 549555 points.
> The game popped up the submit box right as I finished but you can see it through it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 TEACH ME! I've put way to much time into this...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 23, 2011)

why is it not working?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2011)

If only you'd earned 6000 more points...


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes 557870 points this time. 


Spoiler


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2011)

How would I go about rotating the center piece clockwise? I some how managed to solve literally everything else at once...


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 23, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> How would I go about rotating the center piece clockwise? I some how managed to solve literally everything else at once...


 
Clockwise which way (you can describe it with cube rotations)?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2011)

Nevermind, I screwed it up


----------



## Owen (Jun 23, 2011)

AW! It's like a fifteen puzzle had a mutant child with some dice!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 23, 2011)

It's back up at it's orginal address so everybody knows.
Also here is the updated top 5 ever, I'm the red rectangle.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2011)

rokicki said:


> There are prizes, by the way.


 
Not anymore. Everything but the monthly winner thing is gone. Looks like that was just a publicity scam to lure people into playing.


----------



## rokicki (Jun 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not anymore. Everything but the monthly winner thing is gone. Looks like that was just a publicity scam to lure people into playing.


 
Hmm, that's interesting. I didn't know the prizes would go away.

I will say that I was offered one of the prizes (but I turned it down since I was
doing it just for fun).

-tom


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2011)

rokicki said:


> I will say that I was offered one of the prizes (but I turned it down since I was doing it just for fun)


 
Which prize did they offer you? And didn't they say about all prizes that you could get the money instead? Surely you can always use money.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 24, 2011)

There country list is bad New Zealand isn't on there but Cook Isalands is ( Owned by New Zealand)


----------



## rokicki (Jun 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Which prize did they offer you? And didn't they say about all prizes that you could get the money instead? Surely you can always use money.


 
Well, I'm fortunate in having a good job already. And like I said, I used a computer;
I did not solve it by hand, and this might be considered to not be sporting. I'd rather
the prizes be awarded to those solving it in the way it is intended.

I asked if we might have a beer together next time we are in the same city instead,
and that seemed reasonable (although he encouraged me to try one of the prizes
if I ever am in Moscow).

-tom


----------

